# Loperamide, Imodium, Imodium Plus or Imodim Instants?



## Selkie (Jan 9, 2009)

I take Loperamide everyday, usually one in the morning and one at night and its just enough to get me through most days although I normally have bad D after dinner and I can't stop this after dinner urgency even if I take more Loperamide three hours before dinner. I realise Imodium is just a brand name for Loperamide but I have read in some posts that people find Imodium Plus more effective. If I have a stressful day or feel anxious then no amount of Loperamide will stop my D but a couple of Imodium Instants will sort me out straight away. But they then constipate me for a couple of days. And they are sooooo expensive and I'm a poor stuggling student? I may ask for some on prescription...So between Imodium Instants and Loperamide I have found an uneasy balance! But does anyone find Imodium Plus better? I haven't used it because I don't have gas problems anymore (I used to but they seem to have gone away and I have no idea why!)Another thing I don't quite understand is that IBS is 'all in my head'. Its obviously not because I often get bad D even when I'm not worried or stressed or anything. I can be reading a book or watching a film and IBS is the last thing on my mind when suddnly I need to rush to the loo. Its obviously something physically going on and nothing to do with my thoughts at these times. It is certainly made worse by stress but it is there anyway, even on the happiest days when I'm at home and relaxing and not even thinking about it. Hypnotherapy CD's have reduced my amount of D that was caused by stress which is great but I'm still left having at least one desparate scramble to get to the bathroom every day. Regardless of what I eat or drink. I just think we must all have a disease or something that they haven't identified yet!Thanks for your time, its good to have a little rant! But I would really appreciate some feedback on which type of Imodium/Loperamide people find best.S xx


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

ALL of the antidiarrheal meds will not fix anything...........there is something going on........i had the same problem........it wasn't only stress that was causing the D........if it was, if u got rid of the stress or was doing something else, u wouldn't have the trouble.......i have written about this many times, here & elsewhere..........check out my posts.........the thing about after u eat, that's a telltale........


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,I've actually only tried the loperamide capsules. I haven't tried the instants or the immodium plus actually. I guess it took me ages to find anything that actually helped to stop the diarrhea (as I tried other anti diarrheals which always made me sick as well) and as the normal loperamide capsules did, that is what I stayed with. Although sometimes they could take up to 2 hours or more to stop me going they did help. I am interested in finding out whether you can get normal loperamide in tablet form so that they can be broken in half, rather than the capsules though. I can't tell you how many times people told me it was in my head but I agree that it definitely isn't!!!!If you are in the UK you could try telling the doctor that the instants work better and they might be able to give that to you on perscription, which works out a little bit cheaper. They always start with the cheapest items first.Claire


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I find Imodium plus caplets the best, they can also be broken in half, they are expensive, but if you are in the UK, your doctor should give you them on prescription, thats what i take, and i have them on prescription. I used to have just loperamide capsules, but i found the imodium plus caplets much better.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

HiClaire - you can get loperamide in tablet form, it's called Norimode, and it's good as you can split the tablets that way (but they are small so it's not easy). Best way I've discovered if you want to split the dose, eg have just 1mg instead of a 2mg capsule is to use the liquid that you can get on prescription, it's for children but can also be used by adults of course! So, my findings have been that loperamide capsules work best, then the liquid and lastly the tablets. But I think everyone could be different! Quite agree this isn't all in our heads, if it was, we wouldn't get it every day as you say! I mean, how can we be stressed when we're sitting watching tv at home or even just by waking up in the morning!!Have to say that taking a tricyclic antidepressant has made a bit of difference to the diarrhoea problem - but for how long who knows. Has also helped with the gripey pain. Have had a whole week now where it's been a bit better so here's hoping...But it hasn't helped that horrible feeling of urgency.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ithink the feeling of urgency is horrible, if only we had a bit more time to get to the loo, then i dont think those of us that have anxiety, wouldnt have it, because with me any way, the anxiety is stemed from worrying if i will make it to the toilet in time when i am out.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep that's definitely what all the anxiety stemmed from with me. The worry about where the nearest toilet is.Thanks Friday, for the info about the loperamide. Didn't know any of that so it's a real help.Claire


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I take Loperamide everyday, usually one in the morning and one at night and its just enough to get me through most days although I normally have bad D after dinner and I can't stop this after dinner urgency even if I take more Loperamide three hours before dinner.


Try taking one (or a half of one) with lunch as well and see if that knocks off the evening urgency after dinner. (I would then skip the one you take 3 hours before dinner.) Because the D you are having right after dinner obviously isn't from the food you just ate. It is from prior meals. So maybe co-locating the loperamide _with_ any meals might work for you. I'm assuming any other upper GI problems or small bowel problems have been ruled out.BQ


----------



## Selkie (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to see if I can get Imodium Plus and instants on prescription next time I see my doctor. Last time I saw him I got really angry with him because he kept on going on about solving my IBS problems by 'dealing with my stress'. But the ONLY thing I am stressed about it my IBS (and its not unfounded anxiety, its sensible to worry about where the next toilet is when you are out of the house because if you are caught out then the consequences are terrible!). If I could stop the D then I wouldn't be stressed anymore and everything would be fine!And by the way, don't eat cheese fondou! Bad, bad, bad D after that!


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

The imodium plus caplets are better in my opinion than loperamide, and you can break them in half, they have a break bar on them.I am the same, the ibs is causing the anxiety, of where is the nearest loo and in a hurry, my doctor cant see that either, she says control the anxiety and Diarrhoea will be better, if i didnt have IBS-D, i would have no anxiety.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 9, 2009)

Its just so frustrating, I am normally (or used to be!) such such a calm, steady and reliable person who never got in a flap about anything. But now I panic every time I leave my front door and have to cancel meetings and let my friends down. Its ridiculous! This disease has such a massive effect on quality of life I'm amazed the doctors are so clueless about it!


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

SELKIEI know what you mean. I take a step out of the door and then my bowel seems to know im not at home, its horrible, the IBS-D and the Urgency of it makes you anxious, then it upsets the bowels more, vicious circle. Anxiety does not cause IBS, its having the IBS that causes the anxiety, I wish Doctors could see that.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This was the same that happened to me - I would be just at home, or doing something fun or neutral, and bam - out of the blue - the urgency hit me - pain with it. I was not really anxious about anything until I had the IBS which, like you both mention, made me anxious if and when another attack would happen. It is NOT in your head at all - it is a disorder where signals of the brain and gut get confused. Even just the act of eating, or simple digestion can set off the wrong signal to the gut to have cramping and urgency... I missed out on so much of my life too - I had even asked my gastro if he would hook me up to a nutritional IV so I would never have to eat again... Do whatever it takes, Imodium, calcium, etc. if it helps, go for it. As for the hypnotherapy, as I have mentioned, it took me three full rounds before it started to kick in - I once had really bad urgency in the parking lot, and all of a sudden, I just thought, I cant have this now - and it went away! I didnt think about it until 5 hours later, when I thought, hey, I didnt have the attack... it was very subtle and gradual. I was to the point of being almost housebound, and having 4 hours of pain,urgency and cramping nearly every day for years... so there is hope.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I do hope so Marilyn, this is realy getting me down, and I know if I could calm down and not get so uptight over my bowels then they would probably calm down as well. Whats the secret to doing it, I have tried for so long to calm down and not let it get to me, but it doesnt work. I am going to try the Mikes Hypnotherapy Cds again soon, its only been 1 month since i finished listening.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

It is frustrating, I know. There isnt any real secret to it, because we are all different; what upsets one person, may not even be noticed by another - that is why the sessions are able to work with a wide variety of people, because your own subconscious mind fills in what is needed just in your own situation and for your personality, stressors, lifestyle, etc. All this is done without you even being aware of it - Initially, I was one to think it through when I listened to the sessions - once I just listened passively - almost, like - well, I dont care anymore what I think about, I am just going to listen and sleep through it if I can - then things stated to get better. I think if it has been a month since you finished, you can start it over again any time now if you wish. The guidelines in the booklet are a general suggestion - but it is up to you, of course.And it may well be that hypnotherapy is not the way forward for you - as there are some folks who do not respond - but, the encouraging part of this is that for the people that kept with it, and gave it every chance, most of those folks then were helped, then for those who give up on it. There is no cure to date for IBS, only coping treatments - some people are helped with meds, and others with other methods - you have to find the things that work for you - but the big thing about this is that most people who do the IBS Audio Program, do so after all else has failed, and this seems to be the thing that helps the most. I was just like you are now - seeing others getting helped, and me being left behind in utter frustration and feeling like I was the "minority' that it didnt help. But folks told me, and Mike as well, just as I am suggesting to you, to keep with it - even if it did nothing for my IBS, it wont hurt you in any way, and it did calm me down for sleeping in the first round.So hang in there, keep your hopes up - yes, there are those who are not helped just as with meds and other things not helping, but as I mentioned, it could possibly be the way forward for you - hang in there sweetie!!!







(((HUGS)))


----------



## Alucard (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi - I know from experiance how difficult it can be to control IBS-D diarrhoea - IBS seems to respond to multiple 'triggers' in many people, so finding a single root cause is not always possible. Lifestyle or diet changes as well as particular suppliments, eexercise etc. can all help. Stress can be a major contributing factor, however it is not always the main cause.That said, there are a range of medications that may help you with the Diarrhoea end of things.As you may or may not be aware, loperamide is an opiate - it binds to gut-specific opiate receptors (hence no euphoria as it wont cross the blood-brain barrier) and results in a delay to the passage of waste through the intestinal tract. This allows your body to absorb more of the water and nutrients contained within it, thus resulting in the production of firmer stools.There are several alternatives to loperamide which are available OTC in the UK. This allows you to try them and see if you get on any better with them than loperamide.These are:Morphine - J. Collis Browne's MixtureOpium tincture - Gees Linctus (Whole plant extract - contains Morphine, codeine and some other minor constituents)Codeine - Codeine Linctus (As Codeine phosphate)Diphenoxylate - This one is a bit different - it is combined with Atrophine. The OTC medication is called Dymotil while the POM is called Lomotil - they are essentially the same.


----------

